# Question for you rod building gurus about using a fly rod blank for spinning rod



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a rod in mind and I do not believe it exists already made ready to fish. I would like a lightweight spinning rod for trout, crappie etc-in a 3 or 4 piece packable design. I have some fly rods that are incredibly light and I would love to have a spinning rod close to the lightweight of some of these fly rods. I am thinking of a 6 1/2 or 7 ft rod with a fast action that would work with lines in the 4-8 lb class.

I realize the components are much different for a spinning rod than those on a fly rod but couldn't you use say a 4 or 5weight fly rod blank and add lightweight guides and a lightweight reel seat for spinning and reduce the weight substantially? 

How much can you do with a fly rod blank as far as cutting it down in length? How many options do you have for spinning reel seats when looking to cut weight?

I appreciate any suggestions or advice 

philos


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

...and if anyone can build such an aninmal for me please let me know


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yes..to put it short.i have made trout rods for the surf using fly rod blanks.basically the rod doesn't know what its intentions are for,the builder does.as for the cutting aspect,no, i would chose a blank that suited my need and build from there.wieght is fairly negligable using graphite or skeleton reel seats,micro guides and perm-gloss instead of epoxy.st croix lists a 8'6" 5wt 4pc that would probably suit your need and specs to a tee.i would not go under 5wt for a spinner,it'll just get too whippy


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info-I should have stated I mean to use for freshwater trout and crappie and the alike-I am pretty set for salt. That St Croix does sound interesting though.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

to be honest philos,i was using the salt build as an example,but using the st croix as the rod i would build for your application.the surf rods i build on 9' mhx 1 piece blanks,9 or 10wt


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm looking at a MHX 9' 2 wt fly rod blank for a super light freshwater spinning rod. I'll be using Recoil guides a a woven graphite handle, and Aero reel seat to keep it super lightweight.

Sandcrab


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

What about the Batson Forecast SB720-4 or SP720-4?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I have a favored fly/spinning combo that I built using a 12 foot graphite crappie pole blank.

I use it both ways: as a flyrod in the early hours before the wind/sun gets high then change to a spinning reel with jigs/teasers, Very effective.

I used 10 each single footed 10mm guides. I didn't use a 'gathering' guide because it works well without one. C2


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I have several crappie rods made from fly rod blanks. You can get the length and light weight you want, plus you can cut to the exact length you need.


----------

